# Stone chips in my vinyl wrap



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys. Had my black car wrapped bright white a few months ago. 

Just cleaned her yesterday and noticed 3 stone chips in the front bumper. The wrap has actually ripped  

Anything you can recommend for me to repair or fill this so the rip doesnt get bigger?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd contact the people that wrapped it , doesn't sound to tough


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the rip?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought it would be tough enough to withstand stone chips


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Its been on the car a good 6 months now. Sadly nothing the wrappers can do


----------

